# Sears attachments



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Just picked up a few new implements for my sears st16. Found this guy on Craigslist had no idea what he had. I ended up getting a drag harrow, moldboard plow, disc, potato plow and a cultivator. I picked them up real cheap too. Everything was barley used all matching serial numbers and just a little service rust couldn't be happier with everything


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

Pictures of the cultivator and garden I did


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Well done ! I love it when a new member finds his heart !
I see many happy hours for you in the days ahead ! 
Now , all you need is a hot cab !


----------



## kaylkameron (Sep 8, 2014)

I sure live my st16 what's a hot cab I'm guessing a cab for the winter


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah. They're nice for keepin' the snow/rain off !


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Excellent find!!! Enjoy your new toys.....


----------

